# Thinking of doing tacos al pastor...what do you do with leftovers?



## daveugenius (Mar 3, 2011)

I am thinking of doing authentic tacos al pastor and wondered how the leftovers are used.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Mas Tacos!


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

chefbuba said:


> Mas Tacos!


I waz gonna say di same, hermano!

How about enchillada's, burritos, and huevos rancheros with pork, torta's, quesadillas!!!

Non traditional? Wraps, gyoza with salsa, stuffed chicken breast with tomatillo sauce.

Geeez, the list can go on, and on, and on and. . . .


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Do you have a spit roaster?


----------

